# Mylochromis sphaerodon 'yellow fin'



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

One of these has started to put on some nice color, seemingly overnight. Found a female holding yesterday, and the male looking quite dapper. The photo does not do the fish justice. He's around 4.5" I'd say. Was informed this species doesn't start to really color up til 5-6" so I'd say he's on his way.

IMG_3466 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

It's possible the female bred with the S. fryeri in the tank, but the color change/holding fish has me thinking otherwise. Either way, not saving fry from this spawn or any other in this tank. Unfortunately, I don't have a collection point for these guys. Anyone keep/kept this Mylochromis?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Celtic (Oct 1, 2014)

Gorgeous fish. One you don't see too often.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. Not sure why the video isn't working anymore. Try it again...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Taken early this month...

IMG_3860 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

IMG_3866 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, so what color does he actually look? The one shot has him looking very orange, the other a blueish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The shot with him looking towards the camera emphasizes the orange. Those scales stand out. From the side, you can see all the blue scales intermingled. The orange is just more prominent from straight on. Not sure how to describe it. The steel blue head is very cool, I think. Expecting the lateral, dark stripe to fade as the fish matures/feels dominant. Definitely didn't photo shop anything. I'll be sure to update as he grows. Looks like I have another male which is a touch smaller, due to the slight point in the anal fin. No color really. We shall see...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I know of a great home if this new male is ever looking to move out


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

In the picture I know of (in the wild) I never saw this orange "glow". Nice


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics Iggy, that's one nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

coenb said:


> In the picture I know of (in the wild) I never saw this orange "glow". Nice


I think I know the photo you're referring to. The fish in the palm of a guy's hand? Not a good looking fish overall. Tried them anyway. Glad I did. Originally was on the hunt for M. sp. 'Lateristriga Makanjila' but they are not readily available. Found some wilds for sale, but the vendor was asking $50 US for males and females each. A bit steep, I'd say.



GTZ said:


> Nice pics Iggy, that's one nice looking fish! :thumb:


Thanks man!


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> coenb said:
> 
> 
> > In the picture I know of (in the wild) I never saw this orange "glow". Nice
> ...


Indeed that-one. But also some other pictures taken by Ad Konings. So these fisk are WF? Again: looking fine 

The prices of "rare" fish are indeed high. I payed 40€ each for my Mchenga (from which 3 turned out to be Nyassachromis males, I bought one female for somewhat more. But also a 800 km. single drive ), but they are rarely imported.

Hopefully they will spawn, that's always my goal when dealing with these rare fish (not to urn money but to contribute to the hobby :thumb: ) And your fish are stunning beautiful


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> I know of a great home if this new male is ever looking to move out


Ha! I'll keep you in the loop....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks coenb! What do you mean by WF?


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks coenb! What do you mean by WF?


Sorry: caught in the wild (Dutch: WV, Wildvang en German WF, Wildfang) I mix them up all the time.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gothca... WC here(wild caught)


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Gothca... WC here(wild caught)


Stupid me, of course  

And are they WC?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

No they are not. I don't even have a collection point for them. But I did get them from one of the premier distributors of Africans here in the States, so I trust that they are indeed Sphaerodon.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> No they are not. I don't even have a collection point for them. But I did get them from one of the premier distributors of Africans here in the States, so I trust that they are indeed Sphaerodon.


If they are large enough to determine :wink: I bought some Mchenga cyclicos and they turned out to be Nyassachromis  (on behave of the distributer.. they were very small wild collected fish)
And as You know cross-breeding is a "problem" in the "business"


----------

